
At Long Last, Linux Gets Dynamic Tracing - sandGorgon
https://www.linux.com/news/long-last-linux-gets-dynamic-tracing
======
devnonymous
Please change the url to

[http://thenewstack.io/long-last-linux-gets-dynamic-
tracing/](http://thenewstack.io/long-last-linux-gets-dynamic-tracing/)

Which has the actual details.

